# Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen



## forelle56 (12. März 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,wer kann Tricks u. Kniffe geben für Mono u.Geflochtene Schnüre selber auf die Spule zu bringen.??#cLohnt sich der Kauf eines Spulgerätes und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesen Geräten gemacht.??Gruß von der Forelle an alle Freunde (innen)des Angelsportes.#h


----------



## Yupii (13. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

moin,
ich habe mir Teile aus dem Baumarkt besorgt:
Kunststoffleimzange, auf einer Backe eine Gewindestange montiert, dann zuerst zwei Muttern gegengekontert, große Unterlegscheibe, dann kommt die Spule drauf, wieder Unterlegscheibe, dann eine stabile ca. 3 cm hohe stabile Spiralfeder, Unterlegscheibe und zwei gegeneinander gekonterte Muttern. Dudrch das Verstellen der Feder kann ich den Spulenwiderstand so einstellen, wie ich es für die jeweilige Schnur benötige|supergri 
Ich hoffe, ich habe es einigermassen anschaulich erklärt. Habe leider keine Digicam#d


----------



## JackDaniels78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Es gibt fuer sehr kleines Geld so Aufspulhilfen. Die werden mit so ner Gummiwicklung an der Rute befestigt und darauf steckt man dann die Spule mit der neuen Schnur drauf. Dann einfach an der Rolle gestknoten und gleichmaessig einkurbeln. Klappt ganz gut. Zwischen Spule und Rolle sollte sich ein Rutenring befinden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Eigentlich lohnt sich der Kauf einer Aufspuhlhilfe nicht, wen man selbst was in die Richtung baut ist selbst das schon fast zu viel Aufwand. Sofern man es rein von der wirtschaftlichen Seite betrachtet.

Das was ich immer mache:

1 schweres Buch oder ähnlicher Gegenstand
1 Lammfell oder Handtuch etc...
Handteil der Rute
Rolle drauf montieren
Schnur auf Spule befestigen
Schnur durch Fell/Tuch ziehen und mit Buch oä beschweren
einkurbeln


----------



## JackDaniels78 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Eigentlich lohnt sich der Kauf einer Aufspuhlhilfe nicht, wen man selbst was in die Richtung baut ist selbst das schon fast zu viel Aufwand. Sofern man es rein von der wirtschaftlichen Seite betrachtet.
> 
> Das was ich immer mache:
> 
> ...





das ding hat 2 Euro gekostet. Aber das muss dann jeder selber wissen. Macht sogar ein bisschen Spass zuhause vor dem Fernseher zu sitzen und die neue schnur auf die rolle zu drillen.


----------



## forelle56 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Hallo Leute,ich bin ja begeistert von euren Tips.!!!Da ich 6 Rollen plus Ersatzspulen neu mit Schnüren bestücken will wird sich wohl der Eigenbau oder Kauf einer Spulhilfe für mich schon lohnen.Das Aufspulen durch ein Buch u. Tuch ist mir dann doch etwas zu nervend.Danke aber trotzdem für die Tips.


----------



## Pete Pike (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Ich nehm einfach die Schnurrolle und klemm sie mittig mit meinen Zehen ein. Eigentliche Rolle dann an die Rute montieren, Schnur durch den ersten Ring laufen lassen und Angel Richtung Schnurrolle zeigen lassen. Zehen fest zusammendrücken und kurbeln!


----------



## forelle56 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach die Schnurrolle und klemm sie mittig mit meinen Zehen ein. Eigentliche Rolle dann an die Rute montieren, Schnur durch den ersten Ring laufen lassen und Angel Richtung Schnurrolle zeigen lassen. Zehen fest zusammendrücken und kurbeln!


 Das ist ja hammermäßig,#6#rASTREIN.!!!Noch keine Krämpfe bekommen.??


----------



## aal-andy (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Ich leg die Schnurrolle in einen Eimer Wasser und spule sie durch den ersten Ring dann auf die Rolle. Durch die Rotation stellt sich die Schnurrolle im Wassereimer auf, beim Spulen lasse ich die Schnur zusätzlich durch die Finger gleiten, damit sie nicht zu locker auf der Spule sitzt.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach die Schnurrolle und klemm sie mittig mit meinen Zehen ein. Eigentliche Rolle dann an die Rute montieren, Schnur durch den ersten Ring laufen lassen und Angel Richtung Schnurrolle zeigen lassen. Zehen fest zusammendrücken und kurbeln!


 
So mach ich es auch, nur, dass ich die Schnurrolle auf nen Stift stecke, um sie besser sichern zu können


----------



## aal-andy (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> So mach ich es auch, nur, dass ich die Schnurrolle auf nen Stift stecke, um sie besser sichern zu können


 
Halte ich auch für besser, aber Pete Pike nutzt gleichzeitig die Gelegenheit, um seiner Hornhaut und die Hühneraugen wegzubekommen


----------



## Whissler (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Hi!

Bei Askari gibts die Schnurspulstation von Berkley mittlerweile für 20 Euro...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Ich leg die Schnurrolle in einen Eimer Wasser und spule sie durch den ersten Ring dann auf die Rolle. Durch die Rotation stellt sich die Schnurrolle im Wassereimer auf, beim Spulen lasse ich die Schnur zusätzlich durch die Finger gleiten, damit sie nicht zu locker auf der Spule sitzt.



So mache ich es auch. Eine Schnurspulstation lohnt eigentlich nicht. Selbst vor dem angeln kann man noch schnell eine Rolle in 5-10min mit neuer Schnur füllen. 

lg Flo


----------



## Pete Pike (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Halte ich auch für besser, aber Pete Pike nutzt gleichzeitig die Gelegenheit, um seiner Hornhaut und die Hühneraugen wegzubekommen


Och klingt schlimmer als es ist. Mach ich ja auch nicht ohne Socken. Bei manchen Schnurrollen gehts auch nur mit Stift, deren Durchbohrungen sind teils nicht rund, da würde man sich in der Tat alles bis auf den Knochen abschrabbeln


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



JackDaniels78 schrieb:


> das ding hat 2 Euro gekostet. Aber das muss dann jeder selber wissen. Macht sogar ein bisschen Spass zuhause vor dem Fernseher zu sitzen und die neue schnur auf die rolle zu drillen.



Da bin ich mit meinem System schneller  Ich kan das immer vor der Glotze machen, kommt halt immer darauf an was in der Glotze läuft


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Seid Ihr alle Singles?

Kochlöffel, Spule drauf Madame den Kram in die Hand gedrück und dann nicht zu 
schnell aufgespult sonst bekommt die Herzallerliebste warme Finger vom Bremsen. 

Ich führe die Schnur dann immer noch durch ein nasses Handtuch um die 
überschüssige Farbe ab zu wischen und für eine bessere Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich führe die Schnur dann immer noch durch ein nasses Handtuch um die
> überschüssige Farbe ab zu wischen und für eine bessere Schnurverlegung.


Was fürne Farbe|kopfkrat 

MfG Algon


----------



## hotte50 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Algon schrieb:


> Was fürne Farbe|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon



vielleicht meint er ja die Schminke, welcher seiner Herzallerliebsten regelmäßig aus dem Gesicht fällt, bei derart von ihm geforderten feinen Hilfsdiensten...:q:q:q


----------



## forelle56 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Whissler schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei Askari gibts die Schnurspulstation von Berkley mittlerweile für 20 Euro...


 
Das Teil hat sich mein Sohn gekauft und ist begeistert davon.Ich werde mir daß Teil nachbauen aus Holz und mit kleinen änderungen.:vik:


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Oh man, wie viele Varianten es gibt...|rolleyes

Nimm ne alte CD-Spindel, o.ä. auf das du die Schnurspule stecken kannst, lass die Schnur dann durch ein dickes Buch laufen (ADAC Strassenatlas `81 ) und spul sie so auf die Rolle auf. Am einfachsten ist wenn du die Rolle an die Rute montierst und durch den ersten Ring laufen lässt.
Wenn die Schnurspannung zu gering ist legst du die Schnur einfach tiefer ins Buch und umgekehrt!
Kostet nix und funktioniert super!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## forelle56 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Algon schrieb:


> Was fürne Farbe|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Da gibt es eingefärbte geflochtene Schnüre die ein wenig abfärben wenn man beim Aufspulen sie durch die Finger laufen läßt.Auch bei einem feuchten Tuch.!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er ja die Schminke, welcher seiner Herzallerliebsten regelmäßig aus dem Gesicht fällt, bei derart von ihm geforderten feinen Hilfsdiensten...:q:q:q



Auch Du mein lieber Brutus :q

Forelle hat es schon richtig erklärt. #6


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Forelle hat es schon richtig erklärt. #6


 
Wie? habe ich meine Frau jetzt umsonst angestrichen?

MfG Algon


----------



## williwurm (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

moin moin ich hab mir eins gebaut ist besser als die gekauften


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Beim Aufspulen sollte man ein paar Dinge beachten. 

- Die Schnur beim aufspulen niemals durch Finger/Bücher/Handtücher oder ähnliches gleiten lassen. Das kann die Schnur beschädigen. Einige mehr einige weniger. Tragkraftverlust, kürzere Wurfweite und/oder schlechtere Abriebfestigkeit sind die Folge.

Bestimmt haben deshalb Leute hier Schnüre für nicht gut befunden und sogar weggeschmissen.

- Bei geflochtenen wird empfohlen die Schnur zwei oder drei Tage nach dem aufspulen und vor dem ersten fische ruhen zu lassen.


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



melis schrieb:


> Die Schnur beim aufspulen niemals durch Finger


wie willste die dann aufspulen?

MfG Algon


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@Melis
Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Schnüre benutzt, aber wenn die durch eine der genannten Methoden schon beschädigt werden dann taugen die nichts!
Was natürlich sein kann ist das jemand einen Fehler bei der Handhabung macht, z.B. die Schnur stark abwinkelt bzw. umlenkt, aber das sollte einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen!|rolleyes
Also ich habe schon hunderte Male Rollen mit den Methoden bespult (Wassereimer, Buch, Finger, Handtuch) und hatte noch nie Probleme! Die "gefährlichste" Methode ist die Spule in den Wassereimer zu legen und zwar dann wenn der Eimer "scharfe" Kanten am Rand hat.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Bei geflochtenen Schnüren macht die Hitze die beim einklemmen und durchziehen in Büchern, Handtücher usw. einiges kaputt. Zumindestens die Beschichtung geht hier und da ab. Es reicht wenn sie an nur 1cm etwas mehr abgeht, dann ist diese Stelle die erste die bei Beanspruchung zum Riss führt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@Melis: sag mir bitte dan was mit den Ringen einer Rute ist  Den das was Du da schreibst ist so nicht haltbar, wie will man innerhalb einer annehmbaren Zeit schnur auf eine Rolle kriegen...

Handtuch/Lammfell/Buch wird seit Jahrzehnten praktiziert, die Händler führen die Schnur bein Auspuhlen auch mit der Hand...

Wen eine Schnur so sensibel auf Reibung reagiert wie Du beschreibst lohnt es sich nicht die Schnur aufzuspulen, die Knotenfestigkeit der Schnur ist dan unter aller Kanone und die wird durch die Ringe innerhalb kürzester Zeit vernichtet.


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Die Schnur schneidet in die Seiten des Buches. Eventuell sieht man schon schwarze verfärbungen, sie fängt an zu kokeln. Oder man hat bei gelber Schnur, gelbes Pulver im Buch. Das ist die Beschichtung.


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@Melis,
wie bekommst du deine Schnur auf die Rolle?

MfG Algon


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Melis: sag mir bitte dan was mit den Ringen einer Rute ist  Den das was Du da schreibst ist so nicht haltbar, wie will man innerhalb einer annehmbaren Zeit schnur auf eine Rolle kriegen...
> 
> Handtuch/Lammfell/Buch wird seit Jahrzehnten praktiziert, die Händler führen die Schnur bein Auspuhlen auch mit der Hand...
> 
> Wen eine Schnur so sensibel auf Reibung reagiert wie Du beschreibst lohnt es sich nicht die Schnur aufzuspulen, die Knotenfestigkeit der Schnur ist dan unter aller Kanone und die wird durch die Ringe innerhalb kürzester Zeit vernichtet.


Was so ein Händler macht ist noch lange nicht richtig. Und nicht alle führen die Schnur noch mit der hand. Dafür gibt es so eine Art Gabel. 

Das mit den Ringen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Diese sind viel viel härter. Es entsteht weniger Reibung.

Zudem spielt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit auch eine Rolle. Weniger Wärme, deshalb auch weniger Probleme. Darum ist SIC heute auch standart bei vielen Artnen des Fischens.


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Was machste wenn du am See eine Schlaufe drin hast?
Abspulen, Schlaufe lösen, und dann.....

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Es gibt vieles  Mein Händler führt das durch einen Sic Spitzenring, viele aber immer noch mit den Fingern... aber das hat hichts mit dem Thread zu tun.

Härte hat in dem Fall nicht viel Auswirkung auf die Reibung, die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit und die zu passierende Fläche mit Druck und Geschwindigkeit schon eher.

Trotzdem, die von Dir beschriebene Schnur würde beim normalen Einsatz versagen, je nachdem was man mit der Schnur macht, gerade beim Spinnfischen mit schweren Ködern hat die Schnur schnell ihre Grenze erreicht. Auch darf in dem Fall kein Hinderniss unter Wasser auftreten, keine Kanten, keine Schteinpackungen, keine Muschelbänke, kein Totholz usw...

Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür stellen Thermofusionsschnüre die nicht zusätzlich verflochten sind dar, durch fehlende Flechtung und Beschädigungen der Ummantelungen verlieren diese Schnüre bei kleinsten Beschädigungen erheblich an Tragkraft. Eine Monoschnur die ähnlich Deiner Beschreibung wäre würde sofort beim Knoten versagen, dort entsteht imense Reibung beim Binden, auch das "Anglerfett" kan dan getrost weggelassen werden da es wenig bis gar keine Hilfe wäre.

MM nach hat eine Schnur es nicht verdient aufgespult zu werden die dem Angleraltag nicht gewachsen ist


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@ Algon

Ich habe eine eigene Spulstation gebaut. Ist ganz einfach, zwei Halter wo die Spule mit der Schnur zwischen kommt. Die Spule mit der Schnur ist waagerecht, so das sie nach unten abgerollt werden kann. Durch alle drei Löcher ein großer Spieß(wie zum Grillen). Also Halter, Spule und halter. Die Schnur läuft unten uber ein SIC Ring den ich festgetackert habe zur Rolle. Das ganze ist auf einem Holzbrett montiert. Der Rollenhalter hält die Rolle fest.


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

aber was machste am See?

MfG Algon


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@ Denni
Vieles ist richtig was du schreibst, bedenke aber das bei einem Ring die Schnur ca. 2mm den Ring berührt bei einem Buch aber ca.30cm. Hier ist die Fläche um ein vielfache größer. 

PS: Die Härte hat sehr wohl etwas mit der Reibung zu tun. Hier ist ein weiches Material wie Baumwolle, Papier und Finger und auf der anderen Seite eine Art Keramik bei den unterschiedlichen Ringen. Es entsteht Reibung und Wärme. Das kennt jeder der so seine Rollen bespult. Oder willst du das abstreiten? Beim Spinnfischen ist die Reibung sehr gering und damit auch die Wärme. Hast du beim Spinfischen schon mal eine heiße Schnur gehabt oder einen heißen Ring? Beim aufspulen ganz sicher!


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@ Algon 
Am See mache ich das genau so wie du durch die Finger. Zum einen ist es mir dort erst einmal egal, aber viel wichtiger ist das ich doret nicht die kompletten 150m oder 200m oder sonst wieviel durch die Finger gleiten lasse. Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Du lässt die Schnur durch die Finger gleiten beim aufspulen zuhause. Und mit jedem meter mehr wird diese heißer. Und bei den letzten 40m ist diese Schnur dan so heiß das es zu schäden kommt. Die letzten 40m sind aber die ersten beim auswerfen.


----------



## Algon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



melis schrieb:


> Und bei den letzten 40m ist diese Schnur dan so heiß das es zu schäden kommt.


verbrand habe ich mich aber noch nicht.
Man sollte die Schnur natürlich langsam durch die Finger usw. laufen lassen.

MfG Algon


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

@melis
Das ist MM nach "Erbsenzählerei" was du da sagst, wahrscheinlich erzeugt ein Schnurlaufröllchen von ner 20€ Rolle mehr Reibung als ein Buch oder die Finger, aber die Schnur reißt trotzdem nicht!
Was du da ansprichst ist ne Sache die man mit gutem Gewissen vernachlässigen kann! Wenn man so an die Sache rangeht muss man nach jedem Fisch, Hänger oder Hindernis die Schnur wechseln.
Ich hab mir das Buch angesehen mit dem ich die letzten Jahr meine Schnur aufspule, da sind lediglich die Farbspuren von billiger Geflochtener zu sehen, das ist aber ganz normal! Ich habe damit schon die billigsten Monoschnüre aufgespult und nie Probleme gehabt. Und wenn man Beschädigungen hätte, dann fühlt man das, zumindest bei Mono, sofort.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



melis schrieb:


> @ Denni
> Vieles ist richtig was du schreibst, bedenke aber das bei einem Ring die Schnur ca. 2mm den Ring berührt bei einem Buch aber ca.30cm. Hier ist die Fläche um ein vielfache größer.
> 
> PS: Die Härte hat sehr wohl etwas mit der Reibung zu tun. Hier ist ein weiches Material wie Baumwolle, Papier und Finger und auf der anderen Seite eine Art Keramik bei den unterschiedlichen Ringen. Es entsteht Reibung und Wärme. Das kennt jeder der so seine Rollen bespult. Oder willst du das abstreiten? Beim Spinnfischen ist die Reibung sehr gering und damit auch die Wärme. Hast du beim Spinfischen schon mal eine heiße Schnur gehabt oder einen heißen Ring? Beim aufspulen ganz sicher!



Richtig, habe ich auch nicht abgestritten, sondern gesagt das das zu vernachlässigen sei. Was Du aber nicht siehst ist das viele von Dir beschriebene Schnüre beim Spinnfischen extremsten Belastungen unterzogen werden und auch bei der sorgfälltigsten Aufspulung auf die Rolle an den Ringen krepieren, siehe Fireline. Nach ca 8 Std hat die Beschichtung gewaltige Schäden davon getragen die man mit bloßem Auge sehr gut sehen kann.

Schnur die sich beim Spinnfischen erhitzt hatte habe ich und wahrscheinlich jeder Spinnfischer bei jedem Einsatz, fass mal das Schnurlaufröllchen nach 30 - 40 mins intensiven fischens an und sag ob das die selbe Temp hat wie die Spule


----------



## Steve Deluxe (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

ich weis nicht ob das hier schon einer vor mir geschrieben, war nämlich zu faul mir die ganzen antworten durchzulesen.

na ja also ich frage immer jemanden ob er mir dabei hilft. i ch stecke dann einen stift durch und er muss ihn dann halten und mit den fingern ein bisschen druck auf die spule ausüben, damit sie nicht zu locker auf der spule sitzt.


----------



## JackDaniels78 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Also wenn ich das hier alles so höre sind doch die 2 Euro für ne Aufspulhilfe gut investiertes Geld. Jedenfalls bevor ich anfange da mit Wassereimern, Büchern oder gar der Ehefrau rumzuhantieren.


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Denni das ist trozdem nicht das selbe. Beim Schnurlaufröllchen ist der Berührungspunkt sehr klein. Die Schnur wird auch nicht umschlossen und auch nicht auf einer länge von ca.30cm. Es sind das letzte drittel was den Knacks bekommen kann.

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das es so sein muss. Aber es kann leicht passieren, denn gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren gibt es bei eine länge von z.B. 150m keine gleichbleibende Qualität. Das sieht man auch an den unterschiedlichen Tragkräften einer Schnur die hier 7kg hält aber 10m weiter 6kg. Und eben diese vereinzelten Punkte sind es die Schaden nehmen. 
Einige mehr einige weniger. Tragkraftverlust, kürzere Wurfweite und/oder schlechtere Abriebfestigkeit sind die Folge. Bei Mono ist es Momory, den man manchmal mehr sieht manchmal weniger. Man merkt es also doch, nur ist nicht immer klar das gerade der Grund das falsche aufspulen sein könnte oder es einer der Gründe in einer Kette ist. 

*Man beschleunigt diesen Prozess und das grundlos.* 

Zur Fireline, hier hast du auch recht. Und was ist die Folge?
Tragkraftverlust, kürzere Wurfweite und/oder schlechtere Abriebfestigkeit 

Natürlich sind die Belastungen auf die Schnur beim Fischen extrem. Aber eben doch etwas anders. Verteilt auf eine größere Fläche und nicht so punktuell.


----------



## Pete Pike (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



melis schrieb:


> @ Algon
> Am See mache ich das genau so wie du durch die Finger. Zum einen ist es mir dort erst einmal egal, aber viel wichtiger ist das ich doret nicht die kompletten 150m oder 200m oder sonst wieviel durch die Finger gleiten lasse. Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Du lässt die Schnur durch die Finger gleiten beim aufspulen zuhause. Und mit jedem meter mehr wird diese heißer. Und bei den letzten 40m ist diese Schnur dan so heiß das es zu schäden kommt. Die letzten 40m sind aber die ersten beim auswerfen.


Die größte Schxxße die ich bisher hier gelesen hab :m


----------



## forelle56 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Ich bin ja begeistert was hier so ab geht.#6komme gerade von der Schicht und muß mir in aller Ruhe mal alles durchlesen was hier eingestellt worden ist seit heute morgen.Werde dann auch wieder meinen Senf dazu abgeben.Weiter so.!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

20€ für die Berkley Schnurspulstation waren eine super Investition, geht sehr leicht, mit fein dosierbarem konstantem Druck und auch alleine ohne jedes Problem - kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## KHof (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Morgen!

Ist ja erstaunlich wieviel Gedanken man sich da machen kann!!
Ich glaub ich mach da seit 20 Jahren was falsch - Stift durch Spule, ein Helfer hält das fest, Richtung des Abspulens auf den ersten Metern ausprobiert, Schnur mit den Fingern auf Spannung und ab.

Das muß ich jetzt aber schnellstens verkomplizieren.

Klaus


----------



## forelle56 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Hallo Leute,ich mache mir da auch so meine Gedanken insbesondere nachdem ich hier so einige Kommentare gelesen habe.Es scheint ja eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein wie man seine Schnüre auf die Rolle bekommt.Mir ist aber jetzt schon klar,das ich meine Schnüre nicht durch ein Buch o. Weltatlas führen werde,weil durch eine zu hohe Kurbelgeschwindigkeit an der Rolle zuviel Reibung u. zwangsweise Wärme ensteht.Gerade bei Monofile Schnur wird durch wärme das Gefüge der Schnur beschädigt oder zerstört.Eigendlich logisch,oder.?Hier wurde aber auch angesprochen,daß das Schnurlaufröllchen sich erwärmen kann,wenn man seine Schnüre selbst aufspult.Egal bei welcher Methode,es kommt auf die Kurbelgeschwindigkeit an und wieviel Meter aufgespult werden.Ich überlege mir jetzt meine Schnüre naß aufzuspulen um Reibung und Wärme zu verhindern.Was ist eure Meinung dazu.??


----------



## Mikesch (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

#q#q#q#q#q

Eigentlich wollte ich die #q alleine stehen lassen, da der Käse hier meterhoch steht.

Manche Schreiber hier haben von Thermodynamik nicht die leiseste Ahnung, ebenso von Werkstoffkunde.


----------



## forelle56 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*



mikesch schrieb:


> #q#q#q#q#q
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich die #q alleine stehen lassen, da der Käse hier meterhoch steht.
> 
> Manche Schreiber hier haben von Thermodynamik nicht die leiseste Ahnung, ebenso von Werkstoffkunde.


 
Dein Kommentar ist ja nicht gerade aufbauend aber ich lasse daß mal so stehen.#c


----------



## emscop777 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschnüre selbst Aufspulen*

Hallo Stefan hab auch eine von Berkley. Hast ne Handynummer? LG Emscop777


----------

